# My diy 220g hood and stand



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone, 
I am new here and just wanted to share my diy stand and hood for my 220gal








and my hood
































what do ya think?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow! That is pretty spectacular! If you ever want more light, there is room in there for several AHS 96 watt kits - four of those would give you about as much light as anyone could want. Nice job!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am already looking into that option!! thanks for the comments


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

that is an awesome looking stand and canopy! i really like the finish and details that you worked into it.

Great Job!!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice choice of finish, that should look great against the green of the plants!!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks everyone!! I am very happy with my stand and canopy so far.I really appreciate the compliments


----------



## fantasticaqua (Jun 20, 2006)

That's awesome! Did you do all the carpentry yourself?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks! Yeah this is all my habndy work!!


----------

